# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Phoenix Suns (Nov. 5)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*November 5, 2004 - 7:00 PM (EST)*

*Phoenix Suns (1-0) VS Philadelphia 76ers (1-0)

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*
Aired on:







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*
 

 

*STORYLINE:* In the 76ers' home opener, they face perhaps their biggest defensive challenge of the season as they host the Phoenix Suns who opened the season with a 112-82 victory over the Atlanta Hawks. In this matchup the Sixers will get a taste of their own medicine, as the Suns will push the ball at every opportunity. Free Agent acquisitions Steve Nash and Quentin Richardson have the young talent laden squad looking back at a playoff appearance.

The Sixers, who rallied from 12 points down in the fourth quarter to capture a 98-95 victory against the Celtics, can't avoid to fall behind double figures against this Suns team. While built for offensive firepower, the Suns lineup leaves much to be desired on the defensive end in the front court.

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
 *VS* 
Stoudemire is one of the most athletic big men in the league, one of the only players who can rival his athleticism and size is the 76ers' own Samuel Dalembert who is coming off a 10 rebound effort on Wednesday. As aggressive as Amare is on the offensive end, Marc Jackson isn't an adequate matchup due to his slower foot speed, and lack of athleticism. Sammy will have to stay out of foul trouble, for the Sixers to have a legit chance at taking this one.

*STAT LEADERS:*
Points: Suns- Stoudemire 23; 76ers- Iverson 30.
Rebounds: Suns- Voskuhl 10; 76ers- Dalembert and Thomas 10.
Assists: Suns- Nash 4; 76ers- Iverson 6
Blocks: Suns- toudemire and Marion 2; 76ers- homas and Korver 1.
Three Pointers: Suns- Johnson 2-4; 76ers- Korver 4-8.
Personal Fouls: Suns- Barbosa 5; 76ers- Korver and Dalembert 5.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

a very tough game . we will play against one of the top team this year with very stars - i thing it would be a good game to watch a home game opener and it would be fun to start the season with 2-0 but it would very very tough.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Anyone going?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Anyone going?


I was going to, but it fell through. :sigh: 

I'll probably be heading down to another game this season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Jackson Vroman is starting at center tonight. Q is out tonight either for the game or the starting lineup.

I have no idea how the 76ers are going to match up with their starting lineup.

Kenny Thomas can't guard Amare, Willie Green is way too small for JJ.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Actual Starting Lineups:
Suns-
C- Jackson Vroman, PF - Amare Stoudemire, SF - Shawn Marion, SG - Joe Johnson, PG - Steve Nash

Sixers-
C - Marc Jackson, PF - Kenny Thomas, SF - Andre Iguodala, SG - Aaron McKie, PG - Allen Iverson

Only matchups I like that we have in our favor, is Jackson Vs Vroman, and Iverson Vs Nash. Depending on how Iggy plays he and Matrix can be a push in this one.

I was really hoping Amare played Center, because we could play Dalembert on him, but I guess not, Kenny Thomas is going to have a hard time handling him.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The 76ers are going to double Amare anyway most likely and leaving Vroman or someone else open.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala with the putback jam!

The Suns have Amare defending Marc Jackson, and Vroman on Thomas, Sixers should attack that with Thomas.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, Marion left open on the wing nails the three. Iguodala answers that with a three of his own, 76ers lead 7-3.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, that's a demoralizer there. After starting off with a 9-3 lead, the Suns have taken the 12-9 lead. Amare Stoudemire is a force of nature and it's shows right about now, when he gets on that low block you can't get him out of there and if he misses he keeps rebounding the ball.

That dunk he just put up was like he dunked on the whole Sixers team, Jim O'Brien, and Billy King. Crazy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Suns are on a 16-2 run as they lead 19-11. The Suns are controlling the rebounds, and they're doing a great job at cleaning their offensive glass.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

22-15 Amare is on pace to roughly 20 points at the half again.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here are links to live scores:

Flash: http://scores.nba.com/games/nbaLiveScoresFrame.html#

HTML: http://www.nba.com/games/20041105/PHOPHI/livestats.html


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice another 30+ points quarter.

31-18 Suns after 1.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

31-18 at the end of the first, the Suns lead.

They are winning in every facet of the game, winning on the rebounds. Something that frustrates me about the 76ers' defense the wings are open all day, Shawn Marion has had several open looks, as did Quentin Richardson. That's the huge negative of playing this defensive scheme where everyone collapses on the guy in the lowpost, if they can get that ball out it's a very bad thing.

Defense is terrible right now, Sixers need Iguodala's length against these players in the Suns backcourt.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns offense is dangerous. When they are clicking, they have so many weapons and their athleticism becomes a problem due to the playmaking ability of Nash and Johnson. It's scary.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

This looks bad. How's Dalembert doing?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay, I'll say it the Sixers need to trade Robinson to try and acquiring a guy who can rebound, I don't care if that's all he can do, that's what the team needs, badly. Williamson obviously isn't that guy.

I'm liking Willie Green (prior to that terrible pass he threw to Iguodala that resulted in another turnover) he's always on the attack, that hook over Voskuhl was a thing of beauty. 

Kenny Thomas rebounds an Iverson miss, and scores on a layup. 35-29 Suns lead, 8:31 left in the second quarter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vermillion</b>!
> This looks bad. How's Dalembert doing?


Not really doing anything to stand out really, guys missed him on two alley-oop attempts, he had a terrible pass that went out of bounds past half court.

Amare is dunking on anyone, I swear if you put Gandhi out there Stoudemire would dunk on him too, and the Sixers are letting him gain steam. Marc Jackson is not the guy I want on Stoudemire, if I had to pick a poison I'd go with Skinner instead because at least you know he'll get some rebounds, and he'll battle, just don't try and setup the offense through him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I continue to be impressed by the Suns. The ball movement is good, the shooters are taking intelligent shots, they're playing like a team, Amare is playing very well inside, and even Jackson Vroman and Jake Voskuhl are holding their own down low. What's impressed me most so far though is the Suns defense. I expected them to be one of the best offensive teams in the league, which they are, but one of the worst defensive teams in the league, which so far they're not. Marion's played excellent defense as usual, I swear he has the best hands in the league. I'm confident in my prediction of Phoenix winning their division this year with them playing so well and L.A. and Sacramento not looking too great.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

45-31 after a Stoudemire jumpshot. Steve Nash in a crowd finds Stoudemire who's shot is blocked by Kenny Thomas but he's fouled, a good foul, Amare makes one of two 46-31 Suns.

5:15 left in the half.

Skinner makes his first appearance in the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ugh.. this is getting embarrasing. I still believe the Sixers are a good team, but the Suns might just be one of the best in the league, and the talent disparity is obvious. They are taking us behind the woodshed, and there's nothing we can do about it.

Watching so far, I have to say the Sixers are missing John Salmons, he would've been extremely valuable against the Suns backcourt.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like we aren't that bad of a defensive team huh?

49-33 Refs have been pretty bad on the Suns though. :upset: 

Why the hell did they call that on Nash? It should have been on Iverson.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is some of the best basketball I have seen in the NBA by the Suns of course.

56-35


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Another turnover. 16 in the first half.

Also Steve Nash is the human headache, you think you have him but then he finds a crease and either gets through or fits the ball through to a teammate for an easy basket.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> This is some of the best basketball I have seen in the NBA by the Suns of course.
> 
> 56-35


Weird at the same time this is some of the worst I've seen by the Sixers (well outside that Boston game last year) I can live with turnovers caused by the defense, but in this game so many TOs aren't forced. And the defense has been pretty lax.

When Obie goes in at half and goes over the video, I hope he puts more importance into defending the perimeter. They are currently 6-13 from beyond.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Check that.. O'Brien's going to have to put some emphasis on the team playing defense. I thought there was going to be some carry-over from the fourth quarter in Boston.

Willie Green drains the three from behind, 59-42 Suns. And then the Suns hit a three themselves, Shawn Marion, 62-42.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kyle Korver with two consecutive tremendous defensive plays. On one possession he d'ed up Joe Johnson, sensed him going back to the right and stole the ball, then he fouled QUentin Richardson preventing an easy alley-oop.

If the Sixers want to win this, they can't sit Willie Green for long, and just as I typed that they bring in Aaron McKie. :upset:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Joe Johnson is flawless he looks like an allstar.
Suns made a mistake not extending him right now. They will still have him but at a higher price.

Marion 18 pts
Amare 16 pts
JJ 16 pts

AT THE HALF!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look at how good these guys become with a real PG, who can do more than just run. Nash is really making guys better. The Suns offense is amazing.

68 friggin points. WOW.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

68-49 Phoenix leads at the end of the first half.

Edit: Beating us so bad, I accidentally gave them an extra point.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

According to yahoo

Amare 16 points 6 rebounds in just 15 minutes
Marion 18 points 6 rebounds 3 assists 4 steals 21 minutes
Johnson 16 points 1 assist 2 steals 19 minutes
Q 9 points 3 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals 17 minutes
Nash 9 assists 3 points 1 rebound 18 minutes

Iverson 12 points 6 assists
Green 11 points
Thomas 11 points 7 rebounds


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll say this, and it's hard to say it when they are beating the Sixers so convincingly, but the Suns play basketball the way I wish all 30 teams in the league would play it. Of course not everyone has the talent, but the style is beautiful and it proves you can win by maximizing the amount of possessions instead of minimizing like some coaches believe.

The sad thing is the Sixers play a similar style, but the Suns are just that much better of a team. I'm really impressed by the Suns, Joe Johnson should very well be an all-star, as should Steve Nash and Amare Stoudemire is looking like a potential MVP candidate.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Btw, Nene for Joe Johnson? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Btw, Nene for Joe Johnson? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Who said that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Btw, Nene for Joe Johnson? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I agree. Johnson has the talent to be a multiple time all-star in this league. I can't say I see that for Nene.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Who said that?


That proposal is all over internet boards and people are laughing off Phoenix fans who say that Phoenix would not do it saying Denver needs more than JJ for Nene.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> That proposal is all over internet boards and people are laughing off Phoenix fans who say that Phoenix would not do it saying Denver needs more than JJ for Nene.


Ah, okay, I never heard about that. I liked Joe Johnson coming out of college, but I had no idea he'd put it all together this soon, he's going to be a lot better than I ever expected.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Man we started slow in all quarters. 9-0 Philly run stopped by Amare.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

70-60 Suns.

Iverson is fouled on two straight plays, the Sixers are playing a lot better at the start of the second half. Iverson hits both his foul shots.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF are the refs doing there


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Come on guys, find Korver.

Dalembert with the jumper. 77-66 Suns.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Honestly, why the hell doesnt Dalembert start.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

80-70 Suns.

Dalembert is gaining steam in this one, he has a couple baskets, a couple rebounds, and a blocked shot in the last few minutes. If they want to play small ball, Dalembert has to stay out there on Stoudemire because he's our best counter for Amare.

Iverson has been living on the line in this one with a 12-12 performance, and it's only the third quarter.

They just showed a graphic that says Phoenix has 29 points off of 20 Philly turnovers, good thing the team is a lot sounder with the ball so far this half.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver wins the jump with Richardson.

And BANG! Korver nails the three! 82-73 Suns.

Edit: Richardson followed up by nailing a three right in Korver's face. 85-73.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow, stuff by Amare with authority.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Honestly, why the hell doesnt Dalembert start.


There's complaints all over the place, but the fact is Marc Jackson performed the best in the preseason out of the Sixers' centers. There was an open competition for all positions except for PG. It's not like he'll be on the bench for the rest of the year, if he plays at a high level and continues to work hard he'll be in the starting lineup, Obie wants him to earn it. I have no problem with that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Iguodala just got caught in the matrix.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Quentin Richardson nails a three, which is followed by an acrobatic Iverson drive and a foul. 92-81 as Iverson goes to the line for his 13th free throw of the night.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson with the three pointer, 94-86 Suns.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That was goaltending by Iguodala and then they don't call the fould on Iguodala because they say the shotclock went off on Richardson before...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Iguodala just got caught in the matrix.


We don't need a color comentator


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What are those bushleague refs doing there? You can't hang on the rim long enough to keep your balance without getting a T?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nash just picked up his fifth foul, we need to get him out of this game, because with Nash out the Sixers can come back and win this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> What are those bushleague refs doing there? You can't hang on the rim long enough to keep your balance without getting a T?


Amare obviously pulled himself back up. 

Flagrant foul on Kenny Thomas as he pulled Marion to the ground.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And doesn't get the T after he trew the ball away after an obvious WWE move on Marion.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sixers struggling to keep pace offensively.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Sixers struggling to keep pace offensively.


I don't agree where the problem keeping up the pace really was, was in the first quarter. Sixers have been right with them ever since.

Uh..oh.. Dalembert is grabbing his hamstrings after jumping up to bat down the inbounds.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> And doesn't get the T after he trew the ball away after an obvious WWE move on Marion.


:no:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Now that's not a flagrant?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson with the lamest attempt to score in the paint I've ever seen, I haven't even heard half the sounde effects tonight, and he's going soft with his scoring attempts.

I don't know how many times he's had his shot blocked tonight, but it seems like a lot.

104-91 Suns, and for all intents and purposes unless there's a miracle, this game is over. There are certain things that are hard to overcome, the turnovers the amount of points the Suns have and their three point shooting.

I'm not taking moral victories, but it was good to see the Sixers fight back into this one. In a way, it's good I didn't make it to this game, because if I saw this I would be pissed.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't agree where the problem keeping up the pace really was, was in the first quarter. Sixers have been right with them ever since.
> ...


Well Sixers never really got within more than 10. Suns were cruising a bit in the 3rd quarter it looked like.

Amare, Q, JJ and Marion combined for 90 points. Amare 29/10/2/2/1 in 35 minutes.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

this is exactly what got them into such a big hole last year. They start off playing bad basketball, then try to make a comeback, which is almost impossible against the suns because of the match-up problems.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Final:

Suns 108 - Sixers 98.

The Game's statistical leaders:
Points: Suns - Stoudemire 29; Sixers - Iverson 25
Assists: Suns - Nash 10; Sixers - Iverson 9
Rebounds: Suns - Marion 11; Sixers - Thomas 10
Blocks: Suns - Stoudemire 1; Sixers - Iguodala Dalembert 1
Steals: Suns - Marion 4; Sixers - Iverson, Iguodala, McKie 2


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Well Sixers never really got within more than 10. Suns were cruising a bit in the 3rd quarter it looked like.
> 
> Amare, Q, JJ and Marion combined for 90 points. Amare 29/10/2/2/1 in 35 minutes.


All I said was the Sixers were keeping up scoring with them, which they were which was part of the problem, keeping up wasn't anywhere near enough after falling behind 13 in the first quarter.

I'm dissapointed with how the team started the game, especially after closing out the game against Boston playing such a high level of basketball. I'll say now, if Willie Green didn't do enough to win a spot in the starting lineup, I don't know what he needs to do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amare Stoudemire will be a 3rd team All-NBA performer. I am glad I predicted that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well Phoenix is a much better team than Boston. Philly has to take care of the teams they are supposed to beat and they will be fine.
Realistically it would have been quite a big upset if they beat the Suns.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Amare Stoudemire will be a 3rd team All-NBA performer. I am glad I predicted that.


Maybe you will have to improve that to 2nd team though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe you will have to improve that to 2nd team though.


I still feel politics will keep him off the 2nd team, but if he keeps playing like this, why the heck not.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You are probably right and it might totally keep him out of the all-nba teams.

I just have the feeling that even if he outperforms O'Neal and Nowitzki by a good margin that journalists will still vote them on the team.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Now that's not a flagrant?


When Willie hit the deck? Amare barely touched him. And didn't with any part of his upper body.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I noticed that before... Yuta doesn't even play but yahoo has tons of pictures of him in their gallery.

Pretty amazing the attention he is getting. The crowd went nuts when he played against Atlanta and exploded when he made a 3.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

seriously Amarca, everything you post in tthis thread is about amare. i dont need to say anymore

btw. lucky philly is in the eastern conference


----------

